# Funny or cleaver boat names, Lets sea what ya got



## KnotHome

Mine: My Ott
Some personal faves:
Poon Daddy
Gettin' Poon
Hard Own
Job Site 
Therapy


----------



## cutrunner

bearded clam. snapper slapper. pushin pole. shallow minded.


----------



## cutrunner

oh lol the screamin seamen


----------



## joshuabward

Salty Snatch


----------



## RShrimp

Had a fast boat named "Sea Ya!" (26 foot 72 MPH back in the late 80's)
Had another fast boat that was all black and gray named "Illegal Entry" (got pulled over a lot)

Current ride J12 "Shrimpy!"


----------



## Brett

A 17 Whaler named after a Planters peanut can

Salted Nuts    

It was just wrong on so many levels... 

and my bud's dive boat...Reef or Madness


----------



## B.Lee

The best boat name I've ever seen (although not a micro), was back in the early 90's on a large go-fast, duly named the "Nookie Monster". I promise to one day have one for myself, and will be so named.


----------



## SOBX

When I win the lotto, not if mind you, I plan on having a very nice sportsfisherman (possibly a Jarrett Bay or a Spencer) and on that amazing boat that will keep me in and around the Bahamas during the winter (Dec thru March), I'll have a tricked out poling skiff resting on the bow! 

The sportsfisherman will be dubbed the THIRD RATE ROMANCE and the sweetest little skiff money can buy (HBPXt/Hellsbay/tircked out Caimen/Yellowfin) will be the LOW RENT RENDEVOUS!!! ;D ;D ;D

All female crew of "babydolls" and a Bahamian crewman for poling duties (maybe a Pinder brother or one of their kids depending on when my first check clears on the lump sum payout)! ;D

Oh, the sprtsfisherman will be fighting lady yellow and the skiff ice blue and have more carbon fiber than the freaking space shuttle!!! ;D

It just can't get any better than that!!!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## SOBX

Sorry for the "dream" post! Saw this on a sailboat once and always thought it would fit perfect on a skiff:

DOT CALM or . CALM

Or a variation of a NC Downeast dialect:

Slick Cam

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## bostick29412

When I was a kid, one of my dad's buddies had a 25' Bertram Moppie named "Snapper". It wasn't until I was a little older that I got the double-éntendre..

A photographer friend's boat is named "On Location"

I'm thinking of naming my skiff "Bail" when it's done.. everytime I'm on the boat, I'll be "Out on Bail.."


----------



## HighSide25

saw i cool little boat during the rally. 12 foot, 25hp. named Pocket Rocket.
it looked accordingly, minus the guy driving had a 3 yr old kid in his lap.


other favorite name is C-BAPAYL
(cant be a..........(figure the rest out)


----------



## bodenhamerb

Just gotta throw some in. Big boner, silver bullet pole dancer, and Skinny dippin'. And I must say jerrat bay is a B A utiful boat by the way.


----------



## skinny_water

When I was growing up my Father had an old Welcraft. Dubbed the "Flame Tammer". He was a Fireman so it kinda made sense. He sold that boat when I was still too young to remember. In 2003 he bought a 23 Hydra Sport BayBolt. He still uses "Flame Tamer" Now it just sounds gay...


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

I bought a 1932 12 boat for $100 and call her sea note
My skiff i call conch and cracker


----------



## boggob

> When I was growing up my Father had an old Welcraft.  Dubbed the "Flame Tammer".  He was a Fireman so it kinda made sense.  He sold that boat when I was still too young to remember.  In 2003 he bought a 23 Hydra Sport BayBolt.  He still uses "Flame Tamer"  Now it just sounds gay...


so would that be "Tame Flamer?"


----------



## boggob

"Shallow Be Thy Name"


----------



## crozb

Catch and Hand Release


----------



## boggob

my all time favorite is a guy on the gheenoe forum that named her "master baiter"


----------



## flyfisheraa573

I had a 16' whitewater drift boat...called "Grateful Drift"

"Cosmic Charlie"
"Shakedown Street" 
"One Way Out"
and the current "Tupelo Honey"

I tend to name mine after songs...ties two loves together...


----------



## richg99

I had a 27 ft sailboat once...named "The Other Woman"
Rich


----------



## Lappy_16

"scar fish"


----------



## paint it black

I have thought of different names:
"Nico Jones" if read in spanish, it says "Ni Cojones" 
Ni meaning "not even." 
Cojones meaning "testicles" or "balls".
Common phrase when someone asks "what you catch?" "Ni cojones".

Whenever certain friends and I are out fishing and someone doesn't catch anything, we call them Mr. Jones. or Nico, etc. lol

Also thought about jokingly:
"Snaggin' Snook"
"Proton Stream" (tool the Ghost Busters use in the movie to capture ghost)
"Ghost Trap" (The tool they use to trap the ghost once captured for transport to the "containment unit")


"MonoChrome"
"MonoChrome Bone"

"Boner Buster"
"BoneAbility"

Still working on a name for my skiff...lol
Maybe one of those, maybe not. lol


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

My old Dusky was the "PMS Relief". I doubt some of you young lads will understand that.

Frank_S


----------



## Brett

On a candy apple, metal-flaked, red screamer on the St. Johns...Bass Stirred.


----------



## Swamp

For us idiots in flat bottomed boats that get caught trying to make port in front of a storm... 
"Chiropractors Dream"
"Ball Buster",
"Renal Failure".

Those of us that are more inclined to be psychologically concerned...
"Prozac"
"Flat Counseled"
"My ADHD Fix"
"Trephine"

For those with three boats...
"The Blond"
"The Brunet"
"The Red Head"

The list goes on and on.


----------



## DuckNut

BOHICA


----------



## kbuch312

My 25 ft Wellcraft was called The Office.

I never lied to anyone while owning that boat, as I was always "at the office."  ;D ;D


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

For bigger boats if you constantly have girls in it ( like me ;D) 
I would name it... 

"spread or tread"

"hump or jump"


----------



## popcorn

"NoeTopia", the water is perfect, the weather is great and the fish are always biting. When I'm there, I'm a happy man!

My Uncle always named his boats after the ladys in his life. 
"Miss Lou" and "Miss Lib"

My plywood skiff is named "Mr. Frank" after my grandad who was fond of building small cypress skiffs. My skiff is similar to his design. 

A shrimping rig I had was named "Nebula II" after my first boat "Nebbie" And we can't forget the "Duck-n-Bass" jonboat.

Nothing funny or too clever here, just good boat names....They always brought me home in one piece!


----------



## Canoeman

One that SOBX might remember (depending on how long he's been in NC)

DAMNIFIKNOW


----------



## cal1320

For low horsepower skiffs:
Half Fast

For bass boats:
Bass Ackwards


----------



## Guest

"Bonaflied"  
"Hit-n-Run"
"Moonshadow"
"Mudminnow"
"Artificial Reef"
"FlybyNight"


----------



## FSUfisher

For the flatter skiffs:
"Flat Bottomed Girl"

Others:
"Zero Horizon"
"Liquid Asset"

One I saw on the road that I hope I won't get banned for posting:
"Bare-A-Cooter"


----------



## popcorn

> One that SOBX might remember (depending on how long he's been in NC)
> 
> DAMNIFIKNOW


I've seen that boat. 

Saw a big flat bottom skiff named "Boob Buster"


----------



## bodenhamerb

coral reefer


----------



## riptide

PAINT IT BROWN AND NAME IT Bow Movment 
Soggy Dollar
Fintimidator
Pump jockey
Salty Seamen
Jetty Jumper
Moody Blue
Pole position
Runnin hot 
Aqua Safai


----------



## bodenhamerb

Killin' n grillin 
For wooden boats - woody 
Chasin tail 
Poonin' n goonin' and yes it means both


----------



## OffShoreSkiff

Damn, a lot of good ones. 

Mine is "SMELLS LIKE FISH"


----------



## vise_master

my gheenoe is (barely legal) 

my friends contender is (She likes it Rough)


----------



## MATT

"Killin' n grillin"

I Like that one....I may need to go and get some stick on letters....


----------



## bodenhamerb

haha thanks man


----------



## steven32708

the Nasty Hooker lol


----------



## DSampiero

Foul Hooker - a charter boat in St. Augustine.


----------



## Brett

Speaking of chasin' tail...saw this on SR 207 heading to Gainesville yesterday.

Kid's iphone takes a decent pic at 70 mph, eh?


----------



## pole_position

Pole Position! ;D


----------



## selman.anj

PROP GUN

and if I ever make it to a 50'+ Sport Fish...

Bigger Boat

As in "You're gonna need a bigger boat."


----------



## bodenhamerb

your sport fish should be "this is my skiff" thatll raise some questions hahaha


----------



## richwalker71

I saw a big, bright green Fountain years ago called "Myassis Dragon" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nate.

my mitzi skiff was "mitz-b-havin". the ecc vantage will probably be "unfair adVantage"


----------



## Salty_South

My Noe is called "Marsh Hopper" 

But my uncle's boat was called "Octopussy" 

And there is a charter boat around Hilton Head here named "Nauti Hooker"


----------



## bodenhamerb

i had 30ft intrepid, with the 3rd loudest stereo in LHP and unofficialy named Intrepidation from Trepidation-to scare, annoy, or shake....i thought it was rightfully named


----------



## KnotHome

Prop Gun, any chance you went to Embry Riddle?


----------



## sr5boy

not a name but thought itd be funny to have on the back of a boat........."It don't hurt to jerk"


----------



## roob76

show me your hole! 
snatchin lip!
fishy business!
snapper snatcher


----------



## TidewateR

The Unsinkable II


----------



## Brett

On a homebuilt...Sweat Dreams


----------



## rstevens

GOIN DOWN


----------



## richdennisonphoto

I'm thinking for my first skiff (maybe a Carolina J16) - Tin Cup - Jimmy Buffett song

or if I can pull off an Ankona Native SUV - Flying Fish

And one the craziest I've ever seen, there's a offshore charter boat out of Ocean City, Md. called Muff Diver. It has a pink hull and pink fighting chair!


----------



## Baily

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gramps

Name of my next boat: Bad Habit Too


----------



## firecat1981

My Gheenoe was called the JEWfisher. Yes I am Jewish.

My last boat was TGIF (Thank God It Floats)

The boat I'm fixin to build will be the Plytanic!


----------



## bostick29412

If I had an all-wood fishing boat, I think I'd name it "Sporting Wood"


----------



## Flyline

My old 31ft contender offshore boat was called a "Need a wet dream" ;D. My gheenoe classic was called a "Ghost bay" and now I have a gheenoe steam manship grey lowtide 15 called a "Battle Scar".


----------



## MATT

My LT is "Gray Area" kinda not boat not canoe.
Was also thinking "Gray Matter" of course my LT is Gray and I am Matt...


----------



## kentvanhook

septic company around here and his boat was named "sewercidal" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Brett

If I had a J16 with a 40 on it
I'd have to call it "Hammer-roids"
or maybe "Pile-driver"


----------



## Flyline

> My LT is "Gray Area" kinda not boat not canoe.
> Was also thinking "Gray Matter" of course my LT is Gray and I am Matt...


No your grey gheenoe LT25 matches your grey hair and looks good on ya. ;D


----------



## sr5boy

My brother has a tracker 14' cc with a jet drive he named "eager beaver" I have a 1986 Monark bass boat 25hp merc with a sexy 1980s brown paint job, thought about naming her "THE TURDLE" or "FINLESS BROWN TROUT"  ;D


----------



## selman.anj

> Prop Gun, any chance you went to Embry Riddle?


As a matter of fact, yes. Not a pilot, but in the industry. Actually stole the name from a P-3 guy, and realized it worked better applied to boats.


----------



## jdefishin

My dad and I run a skiff...

He is Jack, I am Jack Jr.... the boat is the ''pair of Jacks''.

my small bass boat is also dubbed, ''pair of Jacks II''


----------



## capt.doug

I told my girl friend, " Baby, I named my new boat "After You". About two years later she happened to hear me respond to a radio call, and when I answered, "After You", she slugged me! No sense of humor, I guess...?


----------



## Un-shore

Good one capt. cobb! ;D

and welcome, i'll take a Dr Pepper.


----------



## wizard01

My boats name, "Flats Magic 2", and my buddies, "Crack of Dawn".


----------



## DSampiero

Saw "Gettin' Jiggy" on a ~20' center console/open fisherman today.


----------



## TomFL

> BOHICA


Just got that... Nice!

-T


----------



## TomFL

What about Dirty Oar?? Nobody thought of that yet?

-T


----------



## floridanative1028

I knew a guy up in Jupiter who had a boat named "Morning Wood"


----------



## mullerjj

My old boat was "hole-hitter"


----------



## travischilders

my skiff is named pocket rocket and a offshore boat named boobie trap


----------



## KerryH

Kerry-Being, pronounced Caribbean
My first name is Kerry and I live in the western Caribbean island of Roatan, Honduras.


----------



## Un-shore

> Kerry-Being, pronounced Caribbean
> My first name is Kerry and I live in the western Caribbean island of Roatan, Honduras.


thats too perfect, sounds like it was meant to be!

Welcome to the site.


----------



## AfterHours2

Had a buddy with "Feel Er.. Snatch" on his Contender. Thought that was pretty comical. ;D


----------



## Andrewp

When I was growing up, there was an older guy who was on his third wife at the time. He had a big Hatteras named "That Damn Boat" because his wife would always bitch about it to him ....

some others ....

"Savings" -- as in "I invested all my money into Savings"

"Good Investment" -- when you build your own, you can say "I made a Good Investment there ..."

I had a boat called "Ms.Take II". Wife wanted to know what mistake #1 was .....


----------



## Bissell

Next boat might be "Caucasian Sensation"
or "faitail attraction" 
or "REEL NASTY" 

please forgive any misspelling its 1:20 am


----------



## joshuabward

I think I'm going to name my next boat

Sea N Spots

Unless someone has seen it or heard it somewhere else....


----------



## Fish_Whistle

See Weed


----------



## Kane_Thorp

Moms ex husband had a sailboat named "she got the house"


----------



## iMacattack

We recently christened our Scout the "DrumRunner"


----------



## flyrod

bought a 47'rybovich back in the 70's named "lovango"
today riverhawk b-60 named "bite this" and my next 2 boats will be "bite this 1" and "bite this too"


----------



## Grant

I didn't use words to name my boat. If you'd like to see her name, look here. 








fltsfshr


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

f(x) 

Pronounced function


----------



## iMacattack

> f(x)
> 
> Pronounced function


Love it!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

PHYSHICAL THERAPY


----------



## ras78209

When I bought my first boat and got it home my best friend asked my wife if she was going to name it The Connie One...she thought a minute then said no, it would be The Connie Lost. ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate

The Balloon Knot


----------



## awelch1

My B2's name:
Twenty One One

Rev. 21:1 And I saw a new heaven and a new earth: for the first heaven and the first earth were passed away; and there was no more sea.

Just a reminder that if there is no sea in heaven I am going to make sure to get out on it every second I can.


----------



## cwalden

Saw one once that was called "Gulf Cart"

And I've always threatened to name one after a local bar that is now closed... "It'll Do"


----------



## jjc0009

Pirate Hooker


----------



## danville_marine

seen a house boat docked to do little


----------



## chew

MY 19FT KEY WEST - _KNOTTY OAR_

MY GHEENOE CLASSIC- _KNOT RIGHT_

;D  : ;D


----------



## Hatsonskim

My 8 foot Skimmar Skiff with 8hp Tohatsu 2stroke has
two names. Sometimes I call it The Bat Boat other times
I call it The Riff-Raft.


----------



## csnaspuck

Salty Nut


----------



## mudd_minnow

Had a Carolina skiff named  "Fishin Magician" It was a magic show if you ever caught something. "Ta-Da"


----------



## arcadiainc

My all time favorite was on a sail boat. "Chicken Noodle Sloop".


----------



## luisjgc

my skiff decal reads " wasumara"


----------



## fultonswimmer

> my skiff decal reads   " wasumara"



I guess I am just dumb....I don't get it!


----------



## jakeway

I honored my dad by naming my Gheenoe after his WWII ship, and had decals of the original mascot "Polly Pelio" made for the bow.


----------



## mikeregas

> I honored my dad by naming my Gheenoe after his WWII ship, and had decals of the original mascot "Polly Pelio" made for the bow.


That's awesome!!!!


----------



## cutrunner

When I was younger we had a house on a lake up in apopka.
My father was a boatbuilder and needless to say I was enamored with the water, fishing, boats, etc.
On my 5th birthday my dad got me my very own first boat. It was a 13 Gheenoe highsider with a 25hp merc.
Yea, I know... did I mention my dad was a boatbuilder?
Raceboats...
Anyways I would take off for the whole day and not come back till the sun started coming down.
I would never imagine doing that to my future kids.
Anyways, my name is Royce
The boats name was Royces Rolls

Like Rolls Royce

Not fat rolls lol


----------



## Johnster

My first boat was a Shipoke was called "Li'l Darling" 
My canoe is the "B.A.C" (Bad Azz Canoe)

My next boat will be either "Overtime Pay" or "Rent Money"


----------



## TwoKids

"A Salt Weapon"


----------



## sbinckes

My first boat was a Salcombe Flyer 440 that I named the _*Blue Bastard*_ - partly because it was blue but also after an Australian fish of the same name.

I've just bought another boat and am currently deliberating a name for it - some good ideas on this thread though!


----------



## timseketa

I've got a 16' Scandy-White with a tunnel hull and jack plate that I like to call Scandalous Prop Position


----------



## AgAngler2370

Thought I would resurrect an old thread since I'm getting a new skiff built and believe every boat (big or small) needs a solid name. Anyone feel like getting the creative juices flowing and providing a solid skiff name?


----------



## csnaspuck

AgAngler2370 said:


> Thought I would resurrect an old thread since I'm getting a new skiff built and believe every boat (big or small) needs a solid name. Anyone feel like getting the creative juices flowing and providing a solid skiff name?


Who is making your skiff and what species do you target? My new skiff name is named Peggy and since I am a UCF grad I have Pegasus on the seadek casting and poling platforms.


----------



## AgAngler2370

csnaspuck said:


> Who is making your skiff and what species do you target? My new skiff name is named Peggy and since I am a UCF grad I have Pegasus on the seadek casting and poling platforms.


Cayo and I'll be chasing redfish in south texas. I kind of liked "Polin' for Tail" but probably need to keep it a little classy and family friendly


----------



## fjmaverick

My boat is the Fishizzle


----------



## el9surf

Saw one on I95 last week called the "severance package". Got a good laugh out of that one.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

My skiff is named Shell-Sea, wife's name is Chelsea and she has a thing for sea shells


----------



## Dschouest42

I used to pick out my kayaks by the name of bands I liked: "Unreqvited", "Black Countess", "Moonspell". But I am going with something special for my skiff...
Im a big cat person. I love cats, got three sweethearts that I adore. And Im also a big fan of Bob Seiger. So.... my skiff will be named "KatManDeaux"


----------



## noahvale

My sailboat was named "Oh Sea Dee"


----------



## bryson

Mine isn't clever or anything, but my wife dropped her middle name when we got married, so I named my boat "Lady Lockett" -- when I fish a tournament my team name is usually "Lockett Up".

I feel like you can never go wrong naming the boat after your wife


----------



## E-money

My girls name isn't funny but I made her a cute name tag!


----------



## trekker

"Take the points"


----------



## Carivera

Mine is "Clueless Casting", pretty much sums up my fishing skills... I will be having it made into seadeck for my rebuild.


----------



## Flat Mad

I have had a name for awhile it's my handle on vhf and my boat name FLAT MADD. Men Against Dead Drum,or just crazy about shallow water fishing.One of the best I have seen is LUNA SEA.


----------



## Cronced

el9surf said:


> Saw one on I95 last week called the "severance package". Got a good laugh out of that one.


I've seen that same boat. Can't remember where exactly... I always get a kick out of names that allude to either a firing or a divorce settlement.


----------



## WillW

Feel like I've posted his before but didn't see it. 
My last skiff: Attack & Release
My little brothers boat: Clam Hammer
Random boat: Dead Hooker Storage


----------



## bryson

I'm sure everyone has seen some variation of this, but it always makes me chuckle when I see a boat named "My Last Boat III" or something similar


----------



## iMacattack

'Isla-Marauder'


----------



## SilentHunter

DixieNormus is my skiff name 
seabastard
2strokin
Flexin Fiber
Getin skinny
Breakfast club
Lipripper


----------



## GatorFan321

I havent named any of my skiffs but due to the way my duck boat throws vegetation in the air with it's surface drive, it has been named "Salad Tosser". My buddy named his the "H.M.S. Shag at Sea".


----------



## Mike C

On the way back in Saturday
Got passed by the
Out of line
Interesting name


----------



## Hoyt_Dow

Pvppis Fvrcata loosely translated from Latin means split-tail(lit. split stern).


----------



## Jason Cooper

Plankton... 

The head guys at work gave her that name. She spent 2 weeks at work after linex of brewton destroyed the inside of my boat. I was told to bring her to the shop and they fixed her up better than new! She looked awful tiny sitting next to 22-36' Cape Horns!


----------



## Harlieb3

My Dad's boat in the 70s "Pot Yacht" 

The bar at Buckhead Beach in Atlanta "The Wet Spot"


----------



## jamarcusray

HRV (Hell Raising Vehicle)


----------



## Nohlsson1

Nauti Nurse


----------



## albrighty_then

My Spot


----------



## AgAngler2370

Jenny Craig... because I want to get skinny


----------



## FlyBy

My bay boat is FlyBy, skiff is Skinny. I thought Get 'Er Done was the worst name I ever saw until I saw a boat named Sea Booger.


----------



## redchaser

The bearded Clam


----------



## redchaser

Sofa King Fishy


----------



## Chasntuna

Bass -Turd is what I've called my LT25. Had an aluminum canoe I called the "fatty natty".


----------

